# [batch] Wie finde ich die öffentliche IP raus?



## anonymous9999999 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

wollte mir n script basteln 
aber ich find net raus wie ich die öffentliche ip rauskrieg....

wär net wenn mir wer helfen könnte


----------



## ZodiacXP (18. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Beitrag bist du bei Google direkt unter diesem gelandet:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-sprachen/301453-batch-ip-adresse.html


----------



## anonymous9999999 (1. Januar 2010)

naja das is mit wget und wput ich wollt aber eigentlich wissen obs auch ohne zusatztools geht...


----------



## ZodiacXP (3. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mir bei batch leider nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nawi0 (12. Januar 2010)

is doch ganz simpel :


```
echo off
ping google.de -n 1 > ergebnis.txt
set datei=ergebnis.txt
set suche="Antwort"
for /f "tokens=3" %%v in ('findstr %suche% %datei%') do set Ip=%%v&del ergebnis.txt
echo %ip%
pause
exit
```


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette (insb. Punkt 15). Danke.


Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> ip is mit absicht so normal steht die richtige dran ^^


Du erhälst so eine der IPs von google.de. Ziel war aber die öffentliche IP des eigenen Rechners herauszufinden.

Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (12. Januar 2010)

is mir eben auch aufgefallen *PEINLICH*
-.-


----------



## Nawi0 (12. Januar 2010)

na gut.... dann ,hab ich auch nur noch eins mit Tool, wobei meins sehr viel einfacher zu verstehen is als das Topic da


```
@echo off
wan.exe>tmp.txt
type tmp.txt | setword.com 2 >ip.bat
del tmp.txt
call ip.bat a
del ip.bat
echo %a%---%date%---%time%---%username%>>ip.txt
pause
```

ab in ne Batch
Das Zip Archiv entpacken und mir der Batch zusammen in einen Ordner
Das Teil Ausführen ergebnis is eine Textdatei mit der Ip, Benutzername und dem  Zeit/Daum

Anhang anzeigen wan + setword.zip


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Auch das funktioniert nicht.

Wo hast du denn das wan.exe Programm her? Das erwartet eigentlich eine Eingabe - und stürzt dann allerdings ab.

Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (12. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir läuft das reibungslos soweit ich weis hab ich die mal aus ps raus oder so bin mir aber net ganz sicher

und die wan exe brauch keine benutzereingabe das einzige was die macht is die ip auslesen ....


----------

